# ...eh, beauty is as beauty does...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It should come as no surprise that I like collecting knives. Then again, I'm better with a knife than a firearm, as any of you have told me whilst I shoot...

The problem I have is taking a fine, perfectly balanced, imported Sicilian knife and shoving it into a coil of smoked sausage. Yeah, yeah, I know a knife is for cutting and not for admiring. But have any of you gotten fresh cake icing jammed into the pivot of your favorite blade while the bride and groom wait beside you patiently?

Fortunately I just got the Late Fall 2020 edition copy of the most recent A.G. Russell Knives catalog. And nestled between the verbiage and schmultz was some accurate and newsworthy information. Ergo, you can actually get a sturdy folder for only *44 bucks*, it's green, trimmed in copper accents and has good opening ergonomics.

If there was ever a folder for you "_garage work jeans_" this is the knife! Here's one thing I look for. When you get a knife with a liner lock, it should engage the rear of the blade "half on and half off." This ensures that the knife will be able to provide a stable locking feature for many years.

The folder is called "The Tuna" for some reason. No biggee, but it's the perfect folder to lend to your no-brother-good-inlaw when he's making kindling for a fire. And due to it's green handles, this might even be a nice gift for a new soldier friend of yours.

BTW, no need for a 'cutting test.' They actually have a sharpener there now...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose.

Honestly though I look at those type of pig stickers as cookie cutter mass produced plain Janes. 

Just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.

You can "tuna" piano but you can't "tuna" fish


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.


That's why I bought it.

Look at how most of us started when we bought our first decent folders. Yikes, like all 'manly men' I carted around the 1960s Buck 110 and the stout leather sheath. However the "stainless steel" of that time was better than nothing, but blood and river water did tint the blade steel.

As with most modern folders I cannot even pronounce the names of some newer stainless steels. In fact I've found that the average stainless folder does not have 20% chromium in their mix. Usually it's 12% with a modern mixture of mystery metal. I haven't found a bit of reddish tinge on any of my folders--regardless of price.

I will add one advantage I do have--I am a professional sharpener. I have fixtures and over 30 differing polishing stones. I does take me time to polish/sharpen a modern knife edge, but it is possible.

Now I wish to address the cost of these folders. In many ways the alloys needed are wide and easily purchased. We don't have just higher end Bucks now, we have providers (even new providers) whenever we find a magazine article. And with competition comes a drop in pricing.

I did get a surprise, as the 'Tuna' has a solid metal grip on the obverse side. I just assumed it was a garden variety metal chosen for easy access and cost. In doing my reading I found out that the backside was 'stainless steel.' With the obvious visual copper features I just "assumed" the rest of the metal was common garden varieties, as well. Between the screws, a spine pin, and a copper washer and spacer I'd guess that the manufacturer didn't want a newer model to fail.

BTW, the factory bevel was perfect, uniform and very sharp.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

If you like them that's all that matters. I'm a carbon steel, wood and stag handle guy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> If you like them that's all that matters. I'm a carbon steel, wood and stag handle guy.


You are not alone. There are commercial cutlers who specialize in carbon steel. And while I have never owned one, all of the carbon steel guys are quick to point out the edges get sharper than stainless.

Frankly, I wish I could join in on all the fun, but I live in Wisconsin. In summer it gets so hot that the pockets of your jeans get wet and that soaks the knife. If it's carbon steel--and you don't remember to remove it--you blade can go 'red' just during your work shift.

It seems the blade manufacturers recognize this. As I found out, the "old stainless" was at about 20% while the newer alloys are at 12%. Having said that, such blades don't rust. Seriously, that metal is both finer grained, dense, and it gets very sharp!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> You are not alone. There are commercial cutlers who specialize in carbon steel. And while I have never owned one, all of the carbon steel guys are quick to point out the edges get sharper than stainless.
> 
> Frankly, I wish I could join in on all the fun, but I live in Wisconsin. In summer it gets so hot that the pockets of your jeans get wet and that soaks the knife. If it's carbon steel--and you don't remember to remove it--you blade can go 'red' just during your work shift.
> 
> It seems the blade manufacturers recognize this. As I found out, the "old stainless" was at about 20% while the newer alloys are at 12%. Having said that, such blades don't rust. Seriously, that metal is both finer grained, dense, and it gets very sharp!


I'm in Meatchicken and carry an old timer carben steel pocket knife daily we get just as hot here as you do. A thin coat of gun oil occasionally takes care of any moisture issues.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

@The Tourist I have a couple versions of CRKT's neck knife and agree the offer good value for the money. My favorite *value* knife maker is Kershaw and have several of their USA made budget knives. You're correct that there is a plethora of quality offerings on the market today for well less than a hundred bucks. In some ways we actually do live in the best of times.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As I am a knife junkie, and a regular customer of Smoky Mountain Knife Works and Kennesaw Cutlery, I get daily emails and monthly catalogs in the mail from both.

The "new" thing seems to be a return to the old standby of many years ago - D2 steel for blades.
The two best carbon steels for knife making, so I've been told, are D-2 and 1095.

1095 is used by the government for bayonets, and has been for probably 100 years. The M-3 Fighting Knife, the Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife, and others are 1095.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't think there's a "right" or a "wrong" with the positions posted here. We all have the need to have superior knives, and we all have differing jobs and hobbies.

My case was simple from step 'one.' I need a very sharp knife with a solid stainless rear grip that locks the blade in the open position. In many ways the grip of the knife is actually more important than the blade. You can polish the blade, but the grip(s) are important for handling since you might get caught in the middle of nowhere. Who needs rust?

I will admit that today's stainless blades can get insanely sharp, a condition all blade-heads readily welcome. It's as close to "_having your cake_" as we are going to get unless nuclear particles appear to successfully stiffen the blade blank.

Then again, I sometimes like to take a dull knife, oil up the Edge Pro and peacefully polish. I will admit that these newer alloys take away much of the fun.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just wanted to throw this out there.

https://knifeinformer.com/knife-steel-composition-chart/

A good read is the essential guide to knife steel.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there.
> 
> https://knifeinformer.com/knife-steel-composition-chart/
> 
> A good read is the essential guide to knife steel.


Great stuff!! Thank you for posting.
I have saved this link to my "favorites" file.

Schrade always mentions the type of stainless they use for each knife, and even though they are made in China now, Imperial-Schrade are still quality knives.
I own quite a few.
Along with a number of Kissing Crane, also China made but to high specs.

Hen & Rooster are made in Germany, and priced competetively with Case. I have just started adding them to my assortment.
Utica Cutlery is still US made, but hard to find in pocket knives. I only have one, a 4" Trapper. I don't know the steel, but it is right up there with Case.

I have 5 Case pocket knives, and they are great general purpose farm knives. I used to always use cheap Chinese knives for work, on the theory that if broken it was no big deal.
But now that life is getting shorter for me, I use quality.

For fixed blades, I try to stick with Buck, Kissing Crane, Ontario, Ka-Bar.


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose.
> 
> Honestly though I look at those type of pig stickers as cookie cutter mass produced plain Janes.
> 
> ...


 I agree, nothing to see here. I can't see the logic in spending any money on some cheap imported run-of-the-mill knife. Better to save up, resist the temptation and buy something really nice to show off and write about.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Buckman said:


> I agree, nothing to see here. I can't see the logic in spending any money on some cheap imported run-of-the-mill knife.


I can understand your umbrage, but experience has taught me that some 40 dollar knives are far superior to a 400 dollar knife. In fact, I would like nothing better than selling you something gold plated--and I'd put the 44 dollar knife into my jeans!

Last week I just bought this 44 dollar knife. It appeared in an A.G. Russell catalog. Yeah, the 'proud' side of the folder was green G-10. However, the blade was stainless, sharp and artfully sharpened. The entire obverse side was stainless steel, and again, perfectly engineered.

Now, why would a 'knife salesman' buy a 44 dollar from a catalog? That's simple, I've been perusing their wares for a few decades, and I know that this company does not proffer Chinese factory seconds. Yes, they do have Chinese contacts, but even their catalog states that the Chinese company provides superior service and assembly *not found* in the USA.

Now, the only defensive knives I sell must be marked "STILETTO ITALY" or I won't stock them. I know these knives are handmade since many of the brass fasteners have tiny "tap marks" on the brass heads. Yes, these folders are usually twice or three-times more in cost than many knives that appear to be of the same design.

Then again, what's your life worth?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

but experience has taught me that some 40 dollar knives are far superior to a 400 dollar knife.

Could you expand on the differences between the two so us hobbyists won't get taken by spending big money on a knife? @The Tourist


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose.
> 
> Honestly though I look at those type of pig stickers as cookie cutter mass produced plain Janes.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A long story . . . but a couple years back . . . I decided to get a decent pocket knife . . . put away my big Buck and others.

I got this one: 




It's a Kershaw . . . and I have never been sorry. The tungsten blade takes a really good edge . . . and WILL cut you if you are not careful.

Found it gently used on Ebay for $30 . . . have never looked back.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> It's a Kershaw . . .Found it gently used on Ebay for $30 . . . have never looked back. May God bless, Dwight


I had one of those myself several years ago. I also had a friend, the kind of guy who wanted what you had the moment he saw it! I got pulled two ways, one way for the friend, and the other way for a very new knife. If memory serves, I think my Kershaw had a plain edge.

Considering the age of that design, I think 30 dollars is more than fair. You're a lucky man!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I had one of those myself several years ago. I also had a friend, the kind of guy who wanted what you had the moment he saw it! I got pulled two ways, one way for the friend, and the other way for a very new knife. If memory serves, I think my Kershaw had a plain edge.
> 
> Considering the age of that design, I think 30 dollars is more than fair. You're a lucky man!


It too has the plain edge . . . there were numerous serrated offerings . . . I passed them up.

The fellow who sold it to me apparently just did not like it . . . my benefit I guess.

The only thing I do not like about it . . . I cannot get a wrench that will remove the clip so I can put it on the other end . . . but I live with that.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> It too has the plain edge . . . there were numerous serrated offerings . . . I passed them up.
> 
> The fellow who sold it to me apparently just did not like it . . . my benefit I guess.
> 
> ...


Should be a T6 torx bit.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Should be a T6 torx bit.


Thanks . . . tried every one I have . . . none fits it . . .

Will try the hdwe store maybe later this week.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> I don't think there's a "right" or a "wrong" with the positions posted here. We all have the need to have superior knives, and we all have differing jobs and hobbies.
> 
> My case was simple from step 'one.' I need a very sharp knife with a solid stainless rear grip that locks the blade in the open position. In many ways the grip of the knife is actually more important than the blade. You can polish the blade, but the grip(s) are important for handling since you might get caught in the middle of nowhere. Who needs rust?
> 
> ...


I have at least 300 knives in my collection. Production; hand made; fixed blades; folders; switchblades; stainless steel; carbon steel; Damascus steel; natural handles (wood, bone, antler); synthetic handles; etc. and etc.

The knife I carry daily is NOT one of my favorite brands (Spyderco Stretch) but it suits my needs perfectly. Thin and light and about the perfect length. Very durable and holds an edge. But the knife I use far more than all of my knives combined is a Swiss Army that hangs on my keyring. It has the following attachments: small blade; small scissors; small fingernail cutter; small file; small tweezers; and small toothpick. I use it for something every day. The toothpick is about worn out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> but experience has taught me that some 40 dollar knives are far superior to a 400 dollar knife.
> 
> Could you expand on the differences between the two so us hobbyists won't get taken by spending big money on a knife? @The Tourist


Just a layman's guess, but often we pay extra for the name cachet, and union labor.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's why I was looking for actual differences rather than "I read it in their catalog or on the net, it must be true".

I totally understand about paying for the name and hype crap, can we say " tacticool?"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Buck 110 is about all you need, plus a good pocket knife with two blades in the 3.5 to 4 inch closed size.
Every thing else is just marketing.

Like they say, a lure doesn’t have to catch fish, just fishermen.


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A Buck 110 is about all you need, plus a good pocket knife with two blades in the 3.5 to 4 inch closed size.
> Every thing else is just marketing.
> 
> Like they say, a lure doesn't have to catch fish, just fishermen.


I wholeheartedly agree with you RPD. The 110 is probably the most recognizable knife there is. And now you can get it with a giggle switch. Not scary looking or tacticool, just a great knife taken to the next level.


----------

